# PNG trip (Finally Complete - All Anglers scored barra+bass)



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks I'm back after round 2 with the black bass of PNG. 3 days of mayhem in the creeks and rivers just 2 hours from Port Moresby. 4 of us went on this trip. My 2 brothers, a mate and myself. A full report + pics will go up tomorrow. In short we got belted, we got bruised, we all got at least 1 black bass. I upgraded my PB by 10lbs over last year and the others scored fish to 30lbs! We also caught barra to 83cm, triple tail, barracuda, tarpon, mangrove jacks and the forever present catfish. We lost a heap of fish to the snags which took with them a tackle shop full of lures and let me tell you 100lb leaders parted easily! Sometimes within seconds of hook up. 65lb braid was also snapped under immense pressure on more than 1 occasion. 4 sunburnt, tired but very happy anglers arrived home to Sydney yesterday!


----------



## Yakaway (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait for the report!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

One in the net!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

patwah said:


> Epic, did you get the calcutta 400?


Sure did. It performed brilliantly! 3 BIG bass landed on it and the drag is still like it was when it came out of the box.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times 4 sure.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

God those things are slabs


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wondering what happens to them, released, eaten or given to the locals?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Wondering what happens to them, released, eaten or given to the locals?


Released Con. They're to much fun to be caught only once. Can't say the same forthe barra though. We did enjoy barra on the table 3 nights running.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Beast of a fish. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't even try to imagine being bricked using 65lb braid and 100lb leader,
must be awesome when you win the battle.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

We arrived in Port Moresby to be greeted by our guides for the next 3 days as we cleared customs. Charlie my guide from last year was on hand to help the four anglers in my group get everything sorted quickly. A quick load of the utes with the gear we had brought alone with us and we were off on the 2 hour trip to Galley Reach. We got settled in the lodge and set to rigging up. The guides spent a lot of time and effort over the braid to leader knots FGK's (I'll let you work out what it stands for!). Apparently my favourite slim beauty knot just doesn't cut it up here. Dinner and brews were consumed and the plan was set for tomorrow. The plan was to send my two brothers Kurt and Grant in 1 boat in search of black bass while my young mate Ben and I would head off in the second boat to try and secure Ben his first ever barra to put some fish on the table for the following nights dinner. Expectations were high as we settled in for the night alarms set for 5am.

I hate alarms so it gave me great pleasure to be awake before my alarm disturbed the stillness of the lodge with its unnatural clamour. Unfortunately I did not get to turn of the other 5 alarms that were set before they sounded! Everybody literally jumped out of bed. Guides hurried to cooking duties, fisherman raced for the shower and re-checked gear that was sorted only hours before. Bacon and eggs hit the table and were wolfed down and we unloaded the first boat at a little after 6am at the river. Best wishes were given and the two groups of fisho's headed for different stretches of water. There had been recent rain so the river was running a lot higher than on my trip last year making everybody wonder if the fishing would be easy or hard?

*Day 1 Boat 1 - Ben and Al*
Ben and I headed for a long stretch of river bank in an attempt to get Ben his first ever barra. Casting and retrieving saw Ben struggling with his first ever baitcaster in hand so our guide Molik suggested trolling as a simpler way to get Ben onto a fish. Well it took 30 minutes to get Ben his first Papua New Guinea fish.








A Barracuda. It started with the right first 5 letters in its name but wasn't quite the barra Ben had in mind. Still it was species first for him so he was still grinning. We trolled different banks in an attempt to temp a barra from the water and onto Ben's line. I trolled up some small cod but the fishing was slow.

We had lunch and agreed to fish a stretch of river I had had success on last year. An afternoon session that saw a number of barra and small GT's, cod come over the side of the boat. 2nd pass along this stretch of bank and Ben had his lure bumped hard by a fish but didn't hook up. 3rd pass and he's on! The green, yellow and black stump jumper had finally produced a hook up on a barra and this fish doesn't disappoint. A big arching leap into the air was followed by Ben's whoop of joy which echoed of the nearby jungle. The fish sounded and lugged down deep for while and then surged clear of the water again with a classic tail walk, gills flaring, mouth agape and full of attitude.
A couple of surges towards the bottom and then he was done.








Sliding into the net the sun glinted of its mirror sides and off Ben's teeth as his smile threatened to split his face in half! Mission accomplished almost 6 hours of solid fishing and Ben's first barra was in the boat. It came in at 71cm. Ben and Molik shared a high five and then dispatched the fish to the icebox. Ben's first barra was to feed the camp that night.








The next trolling pass saw me land a FAT 65cm model on a Reidy's deep diver in yellow and black (soon to become our most productive lure on the trip). This fish was released after a quick portrait was taken.








Next pass a screaming run for about 10 seconds and then the lure was spat out. Didn't see the fish at all but this one had much more weight than the 65cm fish. It was hooked within about 10 meters of my previous fish.

3rd pass and I'm on again. The Reidy's was engulfed by a big bucket mouth which was almost all we saw as the fish surfaced for the first time. The fishes head only came clear of the water as it tried desperately to dislodge the trebles that had it pinned. Then it sounded fast, reversed and came back to the surface quickly. Molik called the jump before it happened. This fish really got airborne! It came full length out of the water by 50cm or so and slapped back to the water with a solid thump. This was a solid fish but it was tiring quickly. A couple of lunges on light drag near the boat and it slid into the net. I love the glint of light on barra when they are fresh out of the water. They look like liquid silver. A quick camera pose with this fish and another snap on the lie detector and this 77cm model slid back into the depths. This fish was also caught very close to my other but now with the fight ended we noticed a large uprooted palm tree had drifted into our trolling line. We tried some other passes but apart from another small cod nothing was forthcoming.








At now close to 3pm and with Ben's barra boated we decided to head to some water that may give us a chance at a bass. We picked a point where 2 rivers met, the waters of one a milky coffee colour, the waters of the other a deep black. We cast and trolled along the current merge trying every deep diving lure in the tackle box. At close to 4pm as we are passing across the river in a more placid piece of water Ben yells fish on and the water 30ft behind the boat erupts in spray. No clear ID but water goes everywhere as the sound of a rattling lure comes back to us from the spray. The fish dives briefly and is then jumping. A greyhounding like sideways jump, not at all like a barra and definitely no bass. It's followed through the air by another of its family. Silver grey and half a meter long this fish leaps and cartwheels its way across the surface. Ben is connected to his first ever tarpon. He saying repeatedly "did you see that, did you see that?" As it gets closer to the boat Ben is advised to keep its head in the water but just as that advise is given the fish jumps straight into the side of the boat and dislodges the lure. Ben's first tarpon glides back into the depths.








We trolled some more banks before calling it a day however we didn't add to the fish tally.

I was pretty stoked that Ben had scored one of the fish he came on the trip to get. He was happy. Even though the fishing was slow compared to my experience last year he had landed two new species and been hooked up to a third. We returned to base wondering what the boys had managed to bag. Had they been successful in their attempts to score their first black bass?

Too be continued..........................


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

*Day 1 Boat 2 Kurt and Grant*

The Bro's had been strategically sent with Charlie my guide from last year as his experience on this stretch of river was the most likely to yield results after the recent rain. The river was running about 4 meters higher than on my visit last year and the current was ripping through where I had landed my bass last year so I was hoping the move of sending them with Charlie had paid off.
Ben and I approached 2 very tired looking anglers as they stepped off their boat.

"Holy **** those things can pull!" was the first thing Grant said. "So you got one?" "I got one but they got me more."

1 solid 20+ lb fish landed for Grant with a number of bust offs had him grinning from ear to ear.









"Kurt how'd you go?" "I lost a few lures""But did you get one?" "I got 2"
A smaller model of about 5lbs and a 20+lb model as well saw both the boys score bass on day 1. Last year it took me 2 days to get in the boat! 








A number of lures were lost on this boat on day 1. Fully locked drags followed by fingers locked on spools could not prevent 100lb leaders from being shredded, 65lb braid from snapping like cotton and knots being put under too much pressure. The only knot to let go on the trip was on Grant's rod on day 1 when he hooked up to a horse of a fish with his favourite lure only to feel the dreaded lack of weight after a few short seconds. Both boys commented that this was real commando fishing. Creeks and rivers 20ft wide, sunken logs and debri, locked up drags and no holds barred fish wrestling. Whoever won the upper hand in the first 5 seconds of the fight won the round. Sometimes the fish won. Less often the angler prevailed. Both boys though were keen for more!









Although the little eggbeater combo Kurt had brought along would be relegated to barra fishing after Charlie pronounced it a matchstick and the boys tangled with bass on day 1.

Days 2&3 still to come.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW awesome


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This deserves an actual read after fishing, pics tell a great story already!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSbeLhUAAARXgAAQYAEgAhAABgKYgCAAMQAABqbUaYTahZtzqS4fnhdrEgRC+LuSKcKEgTbxcKg=


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AJD said:


> Fully locked drags followed by fingers locked on spools could not prevent 100lb leaders from being shredded, 65lb braid from snapping like cotton and knots being put under too much pressure.


What the ....

No wonder you go there Al. That's more like giant pelagics fishing....in a creek??

Tell us about the knot used please.

trev


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Jealous much! I remember the bass you got last time, so look forward to the pics of the new PB.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

pescado said:


> Jealous much! I remember the bass you got last time, so look forward to the pics of the new PB.


A shot of one of the small ones from front on. Imagine being a baitfish with this thing coming at you


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stuff mate!, i used to live in PNG.... bugger i was to young to fish for these brutes.

*****


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great read, AJD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant wait for day 2 and 3 looks like a great trip


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

nad97 said:


> Cant wait for day 2 and 3 looks like a great trip


Indeed....... Hurry up, I keep checking in to see if you have added any more.

Tell the boss and the family you are busy and take care of your fans....


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

So very jealous. Certainly on the bucket list...


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

*Day 2 - Boat 1 Ben and Allan*

Up before the sun kissed the horizon. Showers to shake loose the cobwebs in the brain and a sit down breakfast of bacon and eggs. We gathered out gear together and packed the boats. Today the plan was to swap. Grant and Kurt were to go downriver chasing barra while Ben and myself would head upriver trying to better my brothers score from day 1. 
I had my gear and lures sorted and ready to rock and roll after last year's experience. Thank god for that! Charlie's tackle box ended up in the boat headed down river with my brothers and poor Ben had left his back in the lodge. My tackle box was to be the sole source of lures for the day and given the boys advice from yesterday "You need extra deep divers and lots of them" it was looking a little light on! 1 tray of 15 lures with only 4 genuine deep divers amongst them. This could be a very quick or very frustrating day if we get hammered badly.

We shot upriver. I couldn't believe the difference the water level had made. Last year areas covered in log jams were just smooth deep brown water. Reed beds that had harboured barra along their edges were fully submerged and as we powered past the spot where I got my 20lber last year the snag that harboured the brawler was nowhere to be seen. Charlie didn't even stop in the areas we had fished last year. He said there was no use casting or trolling as there was too much water and it was running too quickly. He manoeuvred the boat into a small feeder creek that we had been barred from entering last year because of fallen trees and simply said "Lures Out." This meant we were to troll this stretch. It was then I noticed the rod and reel combo Ben had grabbed for the day. Oh **** he'd grabbed a genuine trolling stick. There wasn't a chance in hell he'd be able to cast with it later. A lever drag job on a serious 15kg broomstick. Charlie noticed as well and mentioned to me that it looked like we would troll a lot today. We trolled every straight stretch of that creek, stopping at the top of the pools so that I could back cast into all the nooks and crannies. We even managed to set Ben up with short casts and then free spooling his floating HB's back on the current so that he could work the pools as well.

This continued as we headed deeper into the jungle. The creek got narrower and narrower. Feeder creeks joined the main channel and then split off again into marshes and swamps. White herons swooped and glided above the water in spaces where the trees didn't block a view of the sky. Downed trees occasionally made navigation a challenge and on more than one occasion Charlie had to tell us to "Duck" as we pushed under a low hanging vine or tree.

At 10:15 all hell broke loose on my left hand side. I was sipping on a bottle of water that was held in my right hand. My left hand was holding my rod with the Calcutta's drag dialled up to the max when the fish hit the green and white bargain bin deep diver attached to the end of the line. The butt of the rod hit me in the ribs and lodged under my left arm, the arm was pulled straight and the rod threatened to jump from my hands. I knew this was no snag as they give you time to react! "Fish On" was yelled out through the jungle and I struggled to my feet trying to lift the rod and pull the fishes head out of the snag that he had crawled out of to attack my $3 special. Charlie's yelling at me "Pump and wind, pump and wind!" but the fish was resisting my efforts to lift the rod and all I could feel coming up the braid was this amazing vibration as the fish surged and lunged for the cover it so desperately sought. The reel stopped releasing line against full drag after about 5 seconds and I got my first wrap of line back soon after. It was taken away again VERY quickly with interest! Getting these fish out of 10-12 feet of snag strewn water really is a test of strength and will. I'm not real strong but geez was I determined this fish wasn't going to win. I finally got my nerves, brain and muscles to work together and the pump and wind started with the occasional bit of rod steering to keep the fish from darting into the bankside logs and vines. It felt like forever but was probably only 5 minutes or so and around 18lbs of Papuan Black Bass slid into the net. I was whooping like a school kid on the last day of school. Ben claims my voice went up a couple of octaves. A solid green/yellow fish with darker markings gazed up at me from the net. A little smaller than last year's 20lb PB this fish had been a very worthy opponent and a great way to reacquaint myself with this superb species.








A couple of quick snaps with the camera while we were parked on a submerged log mid river and the fish was released to fight another day. The fish absolutely drenched Charlie with the departing flick of its tail proving that it still had plenty of attitude. A quick survey of the lure proved that both 80lb split rings had been stretched and one of the 3X VMC trebles had been "adjusted" into something that resembled wire macramé. All were changed and we commenced trolling back past the snag where I had just been so rudely interrupted from my attempts at rehydration. We were laughing and joking as my lure passed the snag for the second time when BANG! I'm on again! This fish ran downstream hard, JUMPING I called "Fish On" but Charlie had already pushed the boat at an angle to the current to give me a better view of the water I had to pull this fish out of. The creek was really only 20 feet wide here and I had about 50 feet of line out after the initial run so I would be in serious trouble if I couldn't take control of this fight damn quick! I don't think I've ever gone this aggressive on a fish before. My rod lifts were only about half way but fast with a single turn o the reel on each downward stroke. I won't say the fish came in easy. He still bruised me up under the arm close to the boat but this aggressive tactic turned him and kept him out of the snags. He was slightly smaller than the last fish also which definitely helped. As he slid into the net high fives resounded around the boat. 2 solid bass and it wasn't even 10:30. How good was this?








Happy snaps were taken parked on the same submerged log. This time the fish behaved on release and only gave me a small baptism as he departed. Considering it was only caught on 1 treble made me realise how lucky I was to land this beast. One of the 80lb split rings had completely given way again and although hooked by both trebles originally the front treble was now resting in the fishes lip not attached o the lure at all. So some more mechanical work was required to repair the lure.








We set off trolling the same stretch for the 3rd time and as we passed the snag I reckon everybody held their breath. But it wasn't to be.

We trolled, cast and Ben floated lures through some amazing stretches of water. Areas where deep black tanning stained currents collided with cafe latte in swirling ever changing patterns. Where tall brilliantly green cane grass contained millions of tilapia and garfish amongst it's stems and roots while above butterfly's wove in and out between the wavering stalks and leaves. I could have happily sat and just watched the wildlife around me except for the fact that the sun was turning both of us Ozzie white boys a bright shade of red despite liberal amounts of SPF30+. Charlie called a halt to fishing around 12:30 and announced we would take a break under the canopy of a huge big tree on the bank. We pulled in and stretched out in the shade to snack on fruit and sandwiches while Charlie loped off to meet up with some locals who soon came back to sit with us and scroll through the photo's on the camera. Well rested at 2pm we resumed the hunt feeling cooler and relaxed.

More trolling, casting and floating lures back on the current when finally we came upon the pool! 60 feet long, about 30 feet wide with short overhanging foliage on one side and bounded by water weeds on the side we chose to anchor on. Charlie informed us this was the scene of one of Grant's wipe outs from the day before. He pointed to the water in 3 separate places and said " Logs there, there and there." He then set to showing Ben where to send his lure back and how far. I changed lures to the Reidy's deep diver that had been successful on the barra yesterday and commenced casting. Fan out the casts from the top of the pool to the base, then again. Change lures to a pink cousin of the $3 special and do it again and again. Back to the Reidy's in preparation of a move of spots. I even moved to sit on the rounded front of the tinny in readiness to retrieve the anchor. Ben and Charlie were chatting about lures and depths etc. I lobbed a cast was across the pond downstream and let the lure float back a foot or so till it went under some overhanging foliage and commenced my retrieve. Feeling pretty pleased with the accuracy of my cast I was belted from my daydream as the rod tip was pulled from above horizontal to under the water and line started peeling from my spool. FISH ON! Charlie calmly said "Good Fish this one" as I struggled to get my brain back in the game. My first issue was standing up. Perched on the front of the boat like I was I had actually put my feet up on the boat seat to get comfy. I was now faced with the challenge of standing on the bench seat to fight the fish which was currently winning and risk falling over or overboard. Or I could attempt to stand in the curved aluminium section of the bow immediately in front of the seat in my slippery thongs. Neither thought appealed to me so rod held high I kicked of my thongs and stood in the bow. Much to my relief I didn't end up on my arse of in the water and the fish powered towards the snag furthest from the boat. Sometimes you can be lucky! I stepped over the seat and commenced "trying" to retrieve line. No go. The wrestle was still on. The fish was probably 40 feet out from the back of left and corner of the boat and intent on reaching its home among the snags. Head down, straining against the line that stretched back across its shoulder. I think on this fish I got lucky a second time when I put side pressure on and the fish's head turned. It honestly had plenty of energy left as it now surged upriver away from the snags. It broached the surface for the first time almost directly where I had cast the lure that resulted in the hook up. It looked BIG even at that distance. A gold/green reflection as it turned side on and its tail beating in slow strong strokes. We just got a glimpse before it dove again. I'd get some line back and it would wait a second or two before it took it back again. A real tug of war down deep. I suddenly started to win. It came closer and closer to the boat and then it took off! I don't know how this fish went u a gear but it did. A fast hard lunge had it shoot past the motor leg and out the other side into the weeds. It literally dragged me across the back of the boat after it with Charlie scrambling out of my way and seconds later me shouldering Ben out of the way as the fish took off again for the front of the boat. I had avoided the motor leg with just a whisker to spare but now I was severely worried about the anchor rope. Would I lose this fish to it? It seemed like the angles of the 2 ropes converged soon after they entered the water. Oh S***. More side pressure on the Strudwick rod resulted in just a tingle of line against braid and then the fish came back towards me. I wound like a demon and soon I had colour. He wasn't done though 4 net shots were needed to secure this monster. Each time the net hit the water it just dove, driving the butt of the rod into my groin or my stomach each time. This fish was making me work and I would feel it later!
As it slid into the net finally I must admit I swore a bit.








A feeling of elation came over me as I saw how much of the net it filled. Charlie estimated it at 30 odd pounds. A 10lb increase on last year's PB. I was stoked to say the least. Photo time and a swim beside the boat saw this magnificent fish glide off back under the weeds. 








Hands were shaken all round and I retired from fishing for the next ½ hour or so just savouring the moment. Unfortunately Ben didn't raise a scale on this day. But his bout with a bass was to come tomorrow in the same pool.

Stay tuned for how the brothers fared on their barra hunt and Benny's bass bash!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

kayakone said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Fully locked drags followed by fingers locked on spools could not prevent 100lb leaders from being shredded, 65lb braid from snapping like cotton and knots being put under too much pressure.
> ...


Hi Trev - the FGK or F'ing good knot http://nomadsportfishing.com.au/wordpre ... a-fg-knot/ not one of these failed all trip and they were put under a LOT of pressure.


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

What a fantastic read!

Was lucky enough to fish this same area last year, your words are bringing it all back to me.

well done guys!


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Words escape me. Well done guys!


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brilliant reading, thanks.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

mate that is the best report EVER
thankyou for the time it would of taken


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Day 2 Boat 2 Kurt and Grant

Well today was to be barra day for these 2 after their success with the bass on day 1. So after winding their way down river with a dropping tide and a rising sun the boys found themselves staring at an absolute millpond where the river widens out. Not a breeze ruffled the surface of the water and they had the place almost completely to themselves.








The figure of a lone local paddling a dugout in the distance was the only other sole around. The trolling of the banks commenced but the fish didn't want to play. It was sometime later that a lonely cod inhaled Kurts lure. Kurts first ever cod so even with it being small he was pretty pleased at another new species. 









Somewhat later in the morning it was Kurts rod again that buckled over when they were trolling the bank of a feeder creek. This fish put up a more spirited struggle than the little cod and when he finally had the fish in the net Kurt found he had scored another first for him a mangrove jack. This was a welcome addition to the dinner menu for the crew.








Moving further up the creek the boys were seeking shade from the sun which was now directly over head. The trees overhanging the creek provided just the sort after shade they were after. It also provided a number of large snag piles that just begged for a cast. Casting was how the 3rd fish for the day found Kurt's line. A small black bass gave Kurt a towel up before being extracted from its lair. While the smallest bass for the trip so far it put up a great fight and was a terrific addition to the day that was aimed at barramundi.








After a lunch and multiple casts in the shade the decision was made to move back to the river proper to troll the banks on the making tide. The boys were hopeful that the tide would make all the difference to their barra quest after their slow morning. Grant by this stage hadn't turned a reel.

Kurt had the mojo today as his lure was engulfed by a silver acrobat that put on a show only a barra can do. Head shakes, jumps, big boils on the surface were all part of the entertainment before a lovely chrome barra in the mid 70's slide into the net. Happy snaps and big smiles. Then into the icebox for the camps dinner. Kurt's run of firsts continued to grow with this fish and his reason for coming to PNG had now been achieved - barra and black bass!

Grant did turn a reel in the end. Hooked up to a barra.........cuda he had a short fight before the fish was lost beside the boat.








So tomorrow on our last day we need to secure a bass for Ben and a barra for Grant .


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Before Day 3 though there was the night of celebration and some camp fire BS fuelled by the local brew and the local addiction - Beetle Nut!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Day 3 round up -

Kurt and Ben teamed up to go upstream today and search for Ben's elusive Black Bass. I reckon Kurt was just a little bit addicted by this stage as well as he put his hand up pretty quickly to go with Ben. Once again the bass boys were under Charlie's expert care and with dropping water levels in the upper reaches of the system hopes were high for a BIG day on the bass!








Grant and I headed down stream to get him the barra that had eluded him so far. Having never caught a barra before he was looking forward to claiming both of the fish he set out to catch coming to PNG. Game on!

We'll pick up the story with Ben and Kurt who trolled and cast their buts off today. Charlie headed midway upstream to kick the day off and fished the snag that had given me a double header the day before. Trolling past the snag Kurt's screaming "FISH ON" before the fish was off again after dragging him around the boat and smashing him up in the sunken timber. Bass 1, Anglers 0. Ben was next after a brief wait. "FISH ON" before also being battered and bruised amongst the snag piles. 2 hook ups and 2 lure donations early in the day. Some prolonged trolling periods followed but nothing was up until they hit the pool I got my big one out of yesterday. Half way down the length of the pool and Ben is on. The fish is stripping line against full drag so quickly Ben has trouble controlling it so to save the inevitable bust off Charlie intervenes and sticks his thumb on the spool to stop the immense 1st run of this fish. (He does this while still steering the boat to give Ben the best fighting position possible!) Charlie gives Ben direction - pump, wind, pump, wind all the while feathering the spool against runs with his thumb and driving the boat. This fish is BIG and giving Ben an absolute working over in the confines of the pool. At some stages the fish has the rod tip pulled straight down into the water and is powering away deep down while at other times its attempting to race around the sides of the pond and belt Ben up in the timber and weeds. Big splashes on the surface have the boys excited knowing this is a fish of a lifetime for Ben. It soaks the boat with one effort while still out of net range and sprays all on board as it is eventually netted after a spirited fight. 30+lbs of fat PNG Black Bass pauses for a minute or so to have its picture added to Ben's brag collection and then its slipping quietly back into the depths where it came from. The anger and action of minutes before replaced with a graceful descent into the black water depths.








Another couple of lures are donated to the Black Bass's underwater totem poles via savage strikes and short fights before Kurt manages to pull a smaller version from the timber laden depths.








A monster fish then smashes Kurt up big time snapping his 10/15kg stick on a surging rush for the bottom. Therefore at the end of day two for the bass boys it is Bass 5, Anglers 2. 2 bruised and battered anglers met us for the long drive back to Port Moresby and a Barramundi/beer supper.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Day 3 continued -

So there was Barra for dinner. Who got one? We trolled and we trolled today.
Barra...........................cuda for Al
Barra...................................................cuda for Al (This one was bigger but I won't stoop to taking photo's of them!)
Barra............................................cuda for Al

Cod for Al small little bugger. The lure was almost the same size.








Cod for Grant. He wasn't impressed not the fish he came for but a first for him none the less.








Cod for Al. A little bigger than the 1st one but not as big as Grant's.
Cod for Al almost a carbon copy of my 2nd cod just caught on a different bank.

We cast for the next couple of hours teasing nothing more than the tackle back with solid snag hook ups and fights every 20 minutes or so.

Then back to trolling after lunch when finally during a lull in conversation line is stripped from a drag and and a silver barra.................mundi does the foxtrot across the surface of the water. A classic tail walk followed by a dive and a high leap. Man this fish could jump! A full meter at least in the air followed by a BIG white spray of water and a 0 from the diving judges as a bellow flop reached our ears with a resounding thud. Some lugging down deep against sporting drag and one more high leap and the fish was just out of net reach. Almost there but not quite we noticed it was hooked by only 1 treble so easy does it for another minute or so and then it's secure. Lifted into the boat and Grant has his wish - a bass and a barra in PNG!







This fish was destined for the dinner table tonight in Moresby while we watched the Rugby League final so it was fitting that at 83cm it was the biggest barra of the trip caught on the last day.








But Grant wasn't finished. Next troll run he hooks up and lands another 1st for him. A triple tail. This fish didn't fight much but geez did it take some work to get off the bottom!








It's now late in the afternoon and we have to be off the water early to be back to pick up the other boys 1 more run is the call. As we're trolling past a small inlet Grant's deep diver gets SMASHED and I mean smashed this fish is running hard and just keep uping the ante. The more pressure Grant applies the harder this fish goes. He goes to sunset with the drag and pop loses the fish. On retrieval of the lure the 3X VMC trebles have straightened out like silver solder. BIG pressures involved. We almost beg for one more run past the same spot and are granted 1 more run. Trebles are changed and we're trolling again. Within 20 meters of the last hook up point Grant is SMASHED again on the same lure. Same determined run with heaps of energy. He's working the drag well doing everything right when slack line.  This time the 100lb Jinkai leader has been shredded. Grant and I look at each other and he smiles. Game over. What a way to finish the day!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the report once again. A truly epic trip


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Stippy said:


> Terrific read! Been contemplating a similar trip for a while now... how safe did you feel when traveling through the country and through Port Moresby?


Stippy with a guide mate everything was fine. We got met at the airport and from there transported straight to the lodge and back again. No hiccups at all. Wouldn't have felt the same trying to find my own way about though so guided would definitely be my recommendation.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Al a great read of a magic trip which seems typical for everyone that goes up there, and certainly looks a memorable experience to think back upon mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Whew. That was good. I need a smoke.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Lucky [email protected]$tard!!! Trip looks like too much fun, Al!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome report and a great read. Those black bass look monstrous!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I seldom get excited just reading fishing reports, but I was truly fixed on every word and my blood was up!

In 1969/70, with about 20 other Brisbanites, I spent 6 months up in Bougainville constructing mine-workers' quarters... fished from out-rigger canoes in bay waters... didn't have a clue that fish like those you fellers were catching even existed!

Mind you... any gear we had would have been totally undergunned for such fish had we encountered them.

Even so... my two mates and I supplied lots of fish for the mess... the kitchen staff were happy with that.

When are you heading back up there? I'm hungry for another fantastic report like that!

I don't think I could handle those bruisers that you tackled... too rich for the blood at my age...

I'll stick to snapper, jewies and tuna!

They're about my standard...

Thanks again for a wonderfully exciting read...

Jimbo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It took me a long time to get to this, but it was well worth the wait. That has to be in the top three reports I can remember on this forum. It would have sat well in any fishing magazine. Really well done AJD.

Next time, do it from that outrigger so I can include it in AKFF Select please.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Ado said:


> Next time, do it from that outrigger so I can include it in AKFF Select please.


Adrian... (back on Bougainville Island) I came across a Bougainvillian native one morning... he had just come in from fishing on his outrigger... had a very large Dogtooth Tuna to take to the mess for sale. Hornibrooks paid the islanders 1cent per pound for their fish... mean buggers!

When he came out, he had 60cents, so I guess it weighed 60lb.

What a mean looking set of teeth on that fish! AND that native looked as old as the hills, was as skinny as hell... but what impressed me most of all was that he fished only with a hand-line!

Can you imagine hand-lining a Dog Tooth Tuna of 60lb with a bloody handline?

60cents for an effort like that!

Perhaps you could suggest... "Next time, do it from that outrigger with handlines so I can include it in AKFF Select please." :twisted:

Jimbo


----------

